# Wie geht das ?



## stormrocker (23. März 2005)

Hallo !

ich möchte eine Gildenseite erstellen und dort die Infos aus dem Spiel anzeigen lassen wie so viele andere auch. Dazu hab ich ein paar Fragen. Das ganze Projekt läuft bei mir als Semesterarbeit, in der es darum geht dynamische Websites zu erstellen mit PHP/SQL.
Ich wollte mal fragen wie das genau funktioniert sich die Daten von Blizzard zu holen, also eigentlich wie funktioniert euer Tool BLASC. und was müss ich dafür programmiertechnisch drauf haben. 
Welche Daten kann man denn extrahieren aus dem Spiel ? gehen auch die einzelnen Auktionen  ?

Das ganze soll dann in eine SQL Datenbank einfliessen. ich hab hier einzelne Threads schon angelesen aber bis jetzt war diesbezüglich noch keine Lösung dabei.

Wo bekomme ich mehr informationen zu dem Thema ? Wenn ihr mir da ein wenig helfen könntet würd ich mich sehr freuen!

Falls das Projekt ein Erfolg wird würd ich das natürlich auch hier zur verfügung stellen...

mfg
Stormrocker


----------



## Nebelschleicher (23. März 2005)

Hallo stormrocker,

Blizzard stellt keine Daten zur Verfügung. Die von BLASC verwendeten Daten werden von den einzelnen Usern direkt aus dem Spiel "exportiert" und anschließend an BLASC weitergegeben. Du könntest auf die selbe Art auch Auktionen auslesen - Informationen dazu findest du in rauen Mengen unter http://www.wowwiki.com, http://www.cosmos-ui.org (Forum!), offizielle Foren (Interfaceanpassung/UI Customization).

Du kannst die von BLASC verwendeten Daten über eine XML- oder eine PHP-Schnittestelle selbst auf deiner Website verwenden, bzw. in deine SQL Datenbank importieren. Informationen dazu findest du im Thread "XML-Schnittstelle", bzw. "PHP-Schnittstelle".

Ansonsten guck dir mal das Original-AddOn an das von Ben & Regnor umgeschrieben wurde.

Lg,
Nebel


----------



## stormrocker (23. März 2005)

Tach Nebel, 

schön dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ich werd mich jetzt nochmal intensiver mit den Foreninhalten und deinen links beschäftigen!
Komme dann bestimmt mit vielen weiteren Fragen hier wieder zurück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
Stormrocker


----------

